# please help!!



## kozzykai (Oct 28, 2004)

i have suffered from ibs for years but even when my stomach behaves itself i still feel like **** my doc says it is depression but i have nothing to be depressed about!i have been to counsellors and psychiatrists and they dont help!i will give you a list of my symptoms and see what you think! aches in shoulders, back and neck.brainfog which makes me feel drugged,lack of concentration,lethargy,dry mouth,difficulty swallowing sometimes.doing small things make me worn out we went out for the day on saturday and i felt fine but on the sunday i was wasted of any energy and dont feel much better today.any advice much appreciated as i am at my wits end trying to work out what is wrong with me because my doc doesnt want to know!!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hello, and welcome, Kozzykai!







Perhaps you've already had it tested, but it sounds like you might want to get your thyroid levels checked. And not just your TSH (Thyroid Stimulating Hormone), but your actual Free T3 and 4 levels, so you can actually see how your thyroid is working.Also, as for depression, you don't necessarily _have_ to have anything to be depressed about to have clinical depression. Clinical depression is a medical disorder, like any other medical disorder. There isn't always a reason one gets it.Other than that, if you're concerned, you could always try to get into a rheumatologist.Try to keep making noise about your health, getting second opinions, etc. Eventually someone *will* listen. I know it's hard to do that, though, when you aren't feeling well. Keep us posted!!


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

kozzykai







welcome!I have experienced this one first hand - the old you've got depression chestnut.... i got fobbed off for four years being told i was depressed when I was complaining about fatigue and pain in my legs and nausea and headaches and sweating profusely. Unfortunately sounds like you doctor has made his mind up and won't budge on the issue. Find another doctor, if possible ask around see what you can find out about GPs in your area that are sympathetic to things like CFS/ME, Fibromyalgia etc - not saying thats what you've got but these types of GP's are much more willing to refer you onto a specialist who can get you some proper tests done.Be firm, believe in yourself...you know your body better than anyone and even if you are depressed doesnt mean that depression is the underlying issue it could be something else and not knowing what is wrong is bound to make anyone feel pretty pissed off!Hang in there keep looking and you will find someone, just keep changing til you find someone who believes you and takes it seriously.{{{Hugz}}}


----------



## kozzykai (Oct 28, 2004)

i have had my thyroid checked and it was o.k.had all the usual blood tests and they were alright.i feel a right idiot when i go to the docs and say i am tired because they look at me as if to say "oh not you again" and then i feel like it is all in my head even though it isnt! i know i should change my doctor but they are all behind in cornwall they all think m.e is in your head or an operating system for windows on the computer!!


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

kozzykai, I'm sorry to hear that the doctors there are so backward. Do you suspect that you have CFS/ME? In ME/CFS all your blood results would come back normal as it is a diagnosis of exclusion, however you do need to keep with it and press for a proper diagnosis just to make sure nothing has been missed.I have found a telephone number and contact name for an ME support group in Cornwall:MESH Cornwall Contact Barbara, tel: 01841 520557 or John Morris, tel: 01208 812056 They may be able to offer you advice and support and also information about doctors they know which are sympathetic to ME/CFS. Whether you actually have ME or not, they should be able to point you in the right direction and help you get to the stage where you can see and get your official diagnosis from a specialist.I found my first GP who believed me through another friend who had ME so I was quite lucky. I can fully emphathise with your situation, I was in it just four years ago, but now I am lucky to have a diagnosis, a GP and a specialist who believe and work with me to manage my illness. You will get there too - be strong believe in yourself and don't for one second entertain the idea that every GP is all knowing because they are only human and can be just as ignorant and fallible as the next human being. If the MESH contacts don't work out pay a trip to your local hospital, they usually have ME/CFS/Fibro support groups. Alternatively you can join the ME Association at: http://www.meassociation.org.uk/they offer lots of support and advice as well as a telephone service from members who have ME themselves.Also don't forget you have us here on the BB for support too!







{{Hugs}} Clair xx


----------

